# Changing Volume Pot



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey all. I want to do another mod to my guitar. I want to switch out one of the volume pots on my guitar. I want to switch the neck pup volume pot to one that has a very very long range. What I mean is i want a very long "sweep", I guess you could call it. 0 would obviously be no volume, but from 1 to 10 I want a huge gradual increase. So that as I slowly turn my knob from 0 to 10, you here it get louder and louder, until I reach max volume at ten. Does that make sense? What kind of pot would I need for something like that? Thanks everyone.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

you want a logarithmic taper pot which follows the curve of what we hear better than an even taper pot. I imagine your guitar might have come with one though? see if it says A500 or B500, or 500log or anything like that


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

If a pot says A, it's a logarithmic (audio) taper. If it says B it's linear - you don't want linear for a volume pot because it acts more like an on/off switch - you get all the change in volume at one end of the pot, followed by virtually no change.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

Gunny said:


> If a pot says A, it's a logarithmic (audio) taper. If it says B it's linear - you don't want linear for a volume pot because it acts more like an on/off switch - you get all the change in volume at one end of the pot, followed by virtually no change.


With new pots they all sound linear. The standards on pots has gone way down over the years. So much so that I'm talking to people about producing a premium brand.

Hamer currently makes a premium pot but they are impossible to find. CTS is hit an miss and frankly the taper isnt so good, yet they are the best widely available.

I toss out pots all the time. Getting tired of wasting time and money. Would rather buy expensive premium product with high standards.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

They don't do a long shaft (for LP's and carved tops), but the new Bourns guitar pots are great imho.....in fact I'm ordering a bunch more for some other guitars and DIY gear in the studio.......and I'm thinking of getting some for resale.

Andy


----------

